# Front receivers



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

I just bought a Suburban and am wanting to put a front receiver on it. I am thinking about doing a double arraingement. Is the spacing between the two a standard or is it something that is done according to the whims of the manufacturer. I can make one, but want it to have standard spacing between receiver centers if standard spacing exist. 

Thanks, Bill


----------



## Larry (Apr 17, 2002)

How big of a rack are you going to carry and how sturdy do you want it to be? The receivers are usually mounted as close to the frame as possible OR extra bracing is usually needed; depending on the size of your rack. My suburban has 3 receivers; 2 are mounted beside the frame and another comes from installing a hidden hitch-receiver between the frame. Smaller 3-4' racks are (usually) mounted on 1 receiver. The larger ones go on 2 receivers. My rack is 3'X7'. Hope this helps. pelican man.


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*Larry*

Since I can make the rack I guess it can be about any size I want. I had thought about going with the hidden hitch deal but then thought of making the hitch and all with three receivers and mounting it like the hidde hitch with the double receivers exiting throught the tow hook holes. As far a size, I probably would be satisified w/ 48" or so. That would hold a 100 qt. or larger cooler. What do you think?

Bill


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Yup, I build and install racks as well and for a rack with any size to it at all always go with double hitches.
Mounting them in place of the tow hooks is usally the best bet.


----------



## Larry (Apr 17, 2002)

48"? The more stuff that you can keep out of the truck; the better off you are. Then of course, when you go to a store or a bait shop, that stuff sits out in the open, which is okay if you have someone stay with the truck. When my family and I go on the beach, that rack holds boogey boards, lawn chairs, firewood,etc...along with our fishing stuff. pelican man.


----------



## ishootback (Oct 2, 2005)

Shooter said:


> Yup, I build and install racks as well and for a rack with any size to it at all always go with double hitches.
> Mounting them in place of the tow hooks is usally the best bet.


Shooter, ever built one for a '05 Chevy Trailblazer? I would like to mount a carrier for a small cooler and some rod holders.

Jeffrey in Richmond


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

IShoot

Shot ya an Email


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Shooter said:


> IShoot
> 
> Shot ya an Email


dood my warranty is out in 200 miles ya ready to weld. give me a price


----------



## ishootback (Oct 2, 2005)

Shooter said:


> IShoot
> 
> Shot ya an Email


Sent my contact information e-mail and PM.
Thanks.


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*Front receiver angle*

Does anyone know what the angle of drop is in the frame on a 98 Suburbon 1500 at the front hook attachment point. I'm in the process of building a hitch for my Sub and have measured something about 5 to 7 degrees. Using this attachment point is looking good, but I want the thing to be more or less level with the chassis.

Thanks, 

Bill


----------



## STRIPASAURUS (Apr 6, 2003)

Approx. about what degree you've measured....5-7 degrees. Go with the 7 and you may end up a tiny bit above level(ok)....go with 5 and you may end up dipping below level(bad). I'd go with the 7 degree upward slope and use washers for shims if need be to perfect your leveling. If your bolting! If your welding....tack front or back and move accordingly until level!

Git'r done!!!


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*Stripasaurus*



STRIPASAURUS said:


> Approx. about what degree you've measured....5-7 degrees. Go with the 7 and you may end up a tiny bit above level(ok)....go with 5 and you may end up dipping below level(bad). I'd go with the 7 degree upward slope and use washers for shims if need be to perfect your leveling. If your bolting! If your welding....tack front or back and move accordingly until level!
> 
> Git'r done!!!


STRIPASAURUS'

Thanks a bunch. I prefer to do things right the first time. Measure twice ( or maybe more) and cut/weld once. It's always easier to weld than to UN-weld.  

Bill


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Yup, what I usally do when bolting is use washers as shims and leaning back a tad bit is a good thing.


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

Thanks to all. I'll let you know how it comes out.

Bill


----------

